# Will my Prednisone-induced blurred vision go away?



## hannaaah666

I have kind of blurry vision which I'm sure must be due to the Pred. Will it go away as I start coming off of it? I've never had it before but my side effects seem to change each time (apart from hair loss and moonface, dammit). Should I get an eye test? I don't want to buy expensive glasses if I won't need them once I'm off the pred, but I'm also a little worried about my eyes. The pred (along with seriously bad stress and various other things) have caused some mental problems including depression, and my (hopefully) irrational mind has convinced me that I'm going blind. Help please?  Get well soon everyone x


----------



## Rebecca85

Please go and see your optician. One of the possible side effects of pred is increased pressure in the eye (glaucoma). Not saying you definitely have it, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## kem53

My daughter had blurred vision too and it did go away, but this doesn't negate Rebecca's suggestion to talk to your doctor. It shows that that is a serious side effect on Drugs.com:

http://www.drugs.com/prednisone.html


----------



## hannaaah666

Thanks, I'll go and get checked out, though I am now VERY freaked out. I don't have any of the other Glaucoma symptoms, just blurred vision. But I am VERY scared now!


----------



## hannaaah666

Im actually really really worried now


----------



## Rebecca85

Why don't you try ringing NHS direct to see what they say! Might put your mind at ease a bit, or they might tell you to go to a walk in or something and get it checked straightaway, in which case you can stop worrying because you'll have an answer (if that makes sense).


----------



## David

I understand your concern.  A few weeks back my right eye got so bad that my vision started to go a little wonky.  It's super scary!  My vision is my best sense so that going really got my heart racing.  I don't have any advice other than what was said above but I do feel you.

*hugs*


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

Prednisone always caused my vision to fluctuate. But when I finally stopped taking Prednisone, My doctor found that I had Prednisone induced cataracts. I had surgery to remove the cataracts...but my eye doctor has now found a resolving hemorrhage in my right eye which may indicate glaucoma.


----------



## Thermo

If you have Crohns its important to have yearly eye exams, because of the medications but also the disease itself causes some nasty eye problems. The majority of them if caught early cause no long term problems, make sure you see the doctor.


----------



## Darmora

I had blurred vision from pred (plus every other side effect).  After finally getting off pred, vision returned to normal but it took almost two years.  I will NEVER take prednisone again.


----------

